# [SOLVED] Effect of bluetooth device on laptop battery



## mateen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,
I was using wired USB mouse on my Dell laptop, now I have switched to Bluetooth wireless mouse. I want to know that, does it consume more power than wired USB mouse or less? Though bluetooth mouse uses two AA size battery cell.
Thank you


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Effect of bluetooth device on laptop battery*

Yes, Bluetooth does require more power (generally) than a wired connection, quite simply because of all the additional effort being put into the transmission and receiving of the data over radio frequencies.
It is quite like seeing your phone connect to your computer via Bluetooth, and seeing the battery drain. But when connected by USB, it lasts a whole lot longer.

Class 2 Bluetooth devices (that reach 10M) have a maximum power usage of 2.5mW. Typically, a wired mouse would take up to 0.5mW. WIFI could be up to 100mW. My Bluetooth mouse states 3.36mW. :4-dontkno


----------



## mateen (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Effect of bluetooth device on laptop battery*

Thanks for your informative reply.

As you know that, bluetooth mouse uses its own battery as well. But does it consumes laptop battery as well?

If I say, the power (2.5mW) which is being consumed by bluetooth mouse comes from the battery reside in itself. Is it right? 

If it is right, then what effect does it leave on laptop battery? Is it still consume more laptop battery power than USB wired mouse?

What do you say about that?

Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Effect of bluetooth device on laptop battery*

The bluetooth mouse isn't what consumes the power, it is the bluetooth module. 

As for the amount of power consumed for either shouldn't be a noticeable difference. If you are concerned about prolonging battery power, you should use the trackpad when on battery.


----------



## mateen (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Effect of bluetooth device on laptop battery*

Yes you are right that track pad should be used for prolonged battery.
but,
I am just concerned about : 
Blutooth module OR Usb mouse
Which one of them consumes more laptop battery?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Effect of bluetooth device on laptop battery*

Either way, the power consumption should be similar. You will need to consult the device documentation to compare power figures.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Effect of bluetooth device on laptop battery*

Check out the details on the underside of the USB mouse and Bluetooth adapter. They should give you figures (in mW) on how much either of them consume. But like I did with my bluetooth mouse (not the adapter), you may need to calculate the wattage using the voltage and amps instead.


----------



## mateen (Jul 19, 2011)

Allright, I got it.


----------

